# Is my baby's plastron alright?



## Shelli (Jul 26, 2009)

This is my new redfoot I am concerned about the black areas they are a bit rough but not soft..
Is it where her egg sack was? I have looked at countless pictures on here and I havnt' found anything similar..
Then there is those two round circles on either side they too are not soft..
Anyone with baby tortoise experience please let me know what you think! 
I have only had her two days and she has been like this obviously since I got her she is on Sphag moss now..

Thankyou


----------



## Meg90 (Jul 26, 2009)

sadly, I don't own redfoots, so I can't help you much, but I don't think its a normal plasteron. It could be completely harmless, but if the experts here can't tell you about it, a vet trip might be in order


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 26, 2009)

That's right where the egg sac was, you don't want any of that area to be soft, relax and enjoy her and stop looking for trouble as me old Ma used to say. She's eating and pooping and that's just what you want. I have 3 babies who's plastrons are so soft they feel like I could push my finger right thru them, yours is fine...


----------



## Shelli (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG I was going to stay up all night until someone answered... 
There are soo few pictures of redfoot hatchling plastrons, younger than a year) I think I went through 90 pages on google images and there was nothing...
Thankyou, I was going to take her to the vet in under two weeks next pay check anyway but would have taken her sooner then I was thinking they would say there is nothing they could do and then i'd have to take her back and I'd never get over it.... 

Thank you Maggie THAT is definately what I wanted to hear.. I hope no one contradicts you..
I just want to know she's starting off on the right foot with me that I didnt' leave something untreated that could have been...
K will shut up and go to bed now.. 
nite xx

p.s that's just a bit of red leaf or something covering her one bit top right not a hole...


----------



## dmmj (Jul 26, 2009)

very few people contradict maggie and live to talk about it  J/K


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 27, 2009)

The plastron looks just fine to me too. 

dmmj that made me chuckle.  I seem to be one of the few that tempts fate all the time.  and lives to tell the tale. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Shelli, I have to agree with maggie, dmmj and danny. She/he looks fine. The spot at the belly button (as I call it) my Greeks have it sometimes it just seems to pucker. Nothing to worry about. Now take a deep breath and know she seems fine. Just inspect her every now and then. Just for good measures. Congrats she really has a cute tummy. lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 27, 2009)

dmmj said:


> very few people contradict maggie and live to talk about it  J/K


And just you remember it!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 27, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > very few people contradict maggie and live to talk about it  J/K
> ...



No reason to.. at least this time!





Terry K



Shelli said:


> This is my new redfoot I am concerned about the black areas they are a bit rough but not soft..
> Is it where her egg sack was? I have looked at countless pictures on here and I havnt' found anything similar..
> Then there is those two round circles on either side they too are not soft..
> Anyone with baby tortoise experience please let me know what you think!
> ...




Shelli I have reasons to believe that temps and humidity.. after coming out of the egg and during yolk-sac absorption.. play a key factor on how the 'seam' heals. Here's one of this years Brazilian's.. ( hatched 5/11 - pic taken 7/18 )..






Yours looks fine. Let me encourage you to allow your new one to grow up fine.. you have several years of experience here to help you - remember?

Terry K


----------



## Shelli (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone and thank you Terry for the picture.. 
You'll be glad to hear I have moved on to something else to worry about now.. haha


----------

